# Going to Heaven....Can we see some ID?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2011)

Einstein dies and goes to heaven. At the Pearly Gates, Saint  Peter tells him, "You look like Einstein, but you have NO idea  the lengths that some people will go to sneak into Heaven. Can  you prove who you really are?" 

Einstein ponders for a few seconds and asks, "Could I have a  blackboard and some chalk?" 

Saint Peter snaps his fingers and a blackboard and chalk  instantly appear.  Einstein proceeds to describe with arcane  mathematics and symbols his theory of relativity. 

Saint Peter is suitably impressed. "You really ARE Einstein!"  he says. "Welcome to heaven!" 

The next to arrive is Picasso. Once again, Saint Peter asks  for credentials. 

Picasso asks, "Mind if I use that blackboard and chalk?" 

Saint Peter says, "Go ahead." 

Picasso erases Einstein's equations and sketches a truly  stunning mural with just a few strokes of chalk. 

Saint Peter claps. "Surely you are the great artist you claim  to be!" he says. "Come on in!" 

Then Saint Peter looks up and sees George W. Bush. Saint  Peter scratches his head and says, "Einstein and Picasso  both managed to prove their identity. How can you prove  yours?" 

George W. looks bewildered and says, "Who are Einstein  and Picasso?" 

Saint Peter sighs and says, "Come on in, George."


----------



## Scott T (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, something that actually makes me laugh that loud has to be bumped! :lfao:


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 8, 2011)

Funny stuff


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rolling with LOL,  Very Good.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2011)

George W made it to heaven?


----------

